# My attempt at 40s rolls...this is going to be my banquet hairstyle



## thestarsfall (Mar 8, 2007)

only by then my hair will be pink...












Yeah...so you cant see them that well....oh well...

meh


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 8, 2007)

I love it! So cute


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 8, 2007)

u did a lovely job


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2007)

pic doesn't work


----------



## jenii (Mar 8, 2007)

Cuuuute! I tried to do those once. I don't have the face for it. Also, I don't have the patience!


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_pic doesn't work_

 
Hmmm...I dunno what's wrong then...

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...h/IMG_1155.jpg

does that link work?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 8, 2007)

The picture works fine for me.

It looks good! I tried and tried. but im awful at that hairstyle!


----------



## n_c (Mar 8, 2007)

U did a great job!


----------

